# Aion 2.5 Gerüchte etc.



## Nahemis (12. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Aion-Freunde,

Patch 2.0 ist erst wenige Monate alt da wird schon ein neuer großer Inhaltspatch für Anfang 2011 angekündigt. Was genau der Patch beinhaltet ist noch nicht bekannt aber noch dieses Jahr wird Korea den Patch 2.5 bekommen und dann wissen auch wir mehr.

Zitat Lisertan:

_Hallo,

tatsächlich gehen wir von Anfang nächsten Jahres für unser Update 2.5 aus, Kora wird es vermutlich (!) noch dieses Jahr bekommen.

Wann genau es kommen wird, ob es nun Q1 wird, oder vll Q2 kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, genau wie ich derzeit noch wenig über die Inhalte sagen kann, allerdings wird es wie 1.5 und 2.0 vorher auch ein Inhaltsupdate werden, d.h. mit diesem Update werden einige Dinge verändert. Sobald wir die Liste von Änderungen / neuem Content aus Korea haben, werden wir sie wie gewohnt als "Vorab Korea PTS Notes" veröffentlichen.

Vorher steht jedoch das aktuelle PTS Update in Korea auf unserem Plan, welches das Crafting beeinflussen wird.

Ihr seht. Es kommt einiges, wir sind fleissig dabei

_Quelle: http://forums.eu.aio...ead.php?t=17301


Hier mal meine persönliche Vermutung/Wünsche, was der neue Content-Patch beeinhalten wird:

- *Housing 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*- Grafikupdate auf Cryengine 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Neue Zonen um die Hauptstädte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- neue Skills und Fähigkeiten

- Unterwasserzonen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- neue Instanzen, Raid- Instanzen und Solo-Instanzen

- neue PvP-Arenen

- grafische Überarbeitung von alten Gebieten

- Reittiere

*Was glaubt ihr wird mit Patch 2.5 alles kommen?

LG

Nahemis


----------



## Virthu (13. November 2010)

housing - ja, vielleicht. ein paar neue zonen und inis wären auch sehr denkbar. wir müssten von der geschichte her demnächst nach tiamatea rüber zum ollen tiamat zum dresche austeilen geschickt werden.

unterwasserzonen? hmm, eher nicht, imo. grafiküberarbeitung vermutlich auch nicht und schon gar nicht haupstadtangriffe. das ist der kram für 3.0 und somit auch für 2012.

levelerhöhung wird es auch nicht geben. ev aber den einen oder anderen skill? sicher auch ein, zwei neue pets und halt ausrüstung. ich hätte persönlich auch sehr gerne neue flügelmodelle, vor allem etwas wirklich weisses für elyos. rosa-töne verwirren mich persönlich(immerhin ist mein char weiblich, da wäre ich sonst längst sehr emotional geworden).

und was reittiere angeht... mja, bin eher skeptisch, das wird wohl auch stoff für 3.0 sein.

und in 5-6 tagen wissen wir mehr :-)


----------



## Aldaria (13. November 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> und was reittiere angeht



Also ich weis nicht, ein Hauptfeature von Aion ist das fliegen, für was brauchen wir dann Reittiere, lieber mehr Flugzonen. *g*


----------



## Paradiso (13. November 2010)

Also bevor ich meine Vermutungen äußere... wieso überspringt NCSoft eigentlich immer irgendwelche Zahlen... 2.1 --> 2.5 da fehlt was.
Vieleicht wird das aber auch gemacht um anzudeuten, dass 2.5 einfach mnal 4 kleine Patches zu einem großen vereint.
Wer weiß wer weiß...


So auf zu meinen Vermutungen:

- zu 100% wird die Grafiküberarbeitung kommen, da Sie ja schon für "demnächst" angekündigt wurde
- zudem wird auch zu 100% der 64 Bit Launcher kommen, der ebenfalls schon längst angekündigt wurde

So das waren die 2 Dinge, die aufjedenfall kommen werden.
Nun zum Ratespiel:

- Ich denke, dass wir ENTWEDER Housing ODER Unterwasserwelten inkl. Schwimmen/Tauchen bekommen werden, da beides 2 sehr sehr große
Hauptfeatures sind und ich denke nicht, dass Sie gemeinsam eingefügt werden.
- Mounts werden wir wohl zu 75% bekommen, weil schon auf der Gamescom gesagt wurde, dass die Entwicklung des Mountsystems 
vorran geht. Ich hoffe, dass Sie das nicht so wie das Petsystem vermasseln. (Wir haben schon über 50 Pets im Spiel... achja übrigens Ihr könnt nur 15 Stück haben *muhahahaha*)
- Zu 100% werden wir eine neue Raidinstanz bekommen, da ja gesagt wurde, dass der Abyss-Splitter nur der Anfang war.
- Zu 60% denke ich, dass wir eine 5er Levelerhöhung bekommen auf Level 60. Insbesondere deshalb werden entweder 2 neue Gebiete in Balaurea (ist ja noch viel Platz da) oder in Atreia (ebenfalls noch Platz) hinzugefügt.
- Zu 45% denke ich, dass wir ein Update des Miolsystems bekommen. Dieses wurde ja ebenfalls schon auf der Gamescom und in Interviews angekündigt. Mit einer Art Entwicklungsprozess und so tolle Dinge. Vieleicht auch eine neue Petart, was aber eher nur zu 10% geschieht.
- Zu 100% werden Riftänderungen kommen, wenn Sie nicht schon vorher in Kraft treten.



Nun noch ein paar Dinge, die nochnie angekündigt wurden, aber worüber man mal spekulieren könnte:

- Vieleicht nicht mit 2.5, aber mit 3.0 wohl mal wünschenswert... eine neue Klassenzusammenstellung (sprich Unterklasse mit 2 Hauptklassen)
- Ein Erfolgssystem *need* 
- Eine neue Characterindividualisierungsmöglichkeit, sprich Talentsystem oder verbessertes Stigmasystem
- Quests die Spaß machen ... 
-


----------



## Kizna (13. November 2010)

Housing, es hört sich an wie seichte und wunderbare Musik gespielt auf der Laute des Weltenschaffers NCsoft. Das es kommen soll ist klar, nur wann ist fraglich. Auch ich halte eine Levelerhöhung für unwahrscheinlich. Das wäre einfach zu wenig Zeit gewesen den bisherigen 55er Content auszukosten. Selbst wenn wir das auf den koreanischen Bereich berechnen, wo Patch 2.0 „etwas“ früher kam, wäre es dennoch nicht mal ein Jahr vergangen. Die nächste Levelerhöhung erwarte ich mit Patch 3.0. Somit fallen auch neue Gebiete und Unterwasserzonen erst mal weg.



Update der Grafikengine, hmmm. Wäre da nicht die Aussage gewesen, dass es bald kommen soll, dann hätte ich auf Patch 3.0 gewettet. So, allerdings könnte es tatsächlich mit 2.5 kommen. Sollte das allerdings der Fall sein, dann vermute ich, dass neben der Grafikverbesserung nicht viel kommen wird. Denn das alleine wird schon viele Entwicklungsressourcen schlucken. Housing in einer eigenen instanziierten Zone wäre denkbar, oder auch ein weiterer Raiddungeon. Wobei auch die Beiden wieder viele Ressourcen schlucken. Wir dürfen gespannt sein.



Soviel zu meiner Kristalkugel.


----------



## Virthu (13. November 2010)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht, ein Hauptfeature von Aion ist das fliegen, für was brauchen wir dann Reittiere, lieber mehr Flugzonen. *g*



ja, reittiere passen nicht so richtig zu aion... wenn man von stinknormalen reittieren ohne sonstige funktionen ausgeht. die entwickler haben auf irgendeiner der game conventions auch selbst gesagt, dass sie solche reittiere auch nicht einführen wollen. aber zusatzfunktionen passend zum spiel wären durchaus denkbar: kaum oder sehr stark abgesenkter flugzeitverbrauch, ev ein paar zusätzliche inventartaschen, pvp funktionen wie schutzschilde in einem gewissen bereich oder ev flächenangriffe etc könnten sich anbieten. man könnte ja auch stinknormal deren geschwindigkeit ans maximum setzen, so dass man zumindest im pve auch ohne rollen sehr flott unterwegs ist.
dazu noch eine sehr schöne pve zone mit vielen fluggelegenheiten und alles würde sich recht gut zusammenfügen imo.

jedenfalls wäre ich eher gegen landtiere und vor allem will ich nicht unbedingt wieder pferde :-/ aber etwas nettes fliegendes, vielleicht sogar sehr magisches wäre interessant.


----------



## Deadwool (13. November 2010)

Wie sie Reittiere einführen wollen sieht man doch bereits im AION Vision Trailer. Das soll wohl nach dem Prinzip ablaufen dass man loszieht und sich mit ner Keule einen Mob in der Wildnis "zähmt", um dann darauf zu reiten. Ob diese Reittiere später wieder verschwinden, oder ob man sie wie in WoW sammeln kann, geht aus dem Video nicht hervor.


----------



## Deathtyrann (13. November 2010)

Mounts wöre nett aber geiler wär wenn man überall fliegen könnte hauptstädte sooder so voll dumm das man da nicht fliegen kann lv 60 auch gut und neue gebiete halt


----------



## Deathtyrann (13. November 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> jedenfalls wäre ich eher gegen landtiere und vor allem will ich nicht unbedingt wieder pferde :-/ aber etwas nettes fliegendes, vielleicht sogar sehr magisches wäre interessant.



wieso was fliegendes wofür gibt es flügel lol XD


----------



## Virthu (13. November 2010)

Deathtyrann schrieb:


> wieso was fliegendes wofür gibt es flügel lol XD



warum etwas nicht-fliegendes wenn wir eh schon fliegen können?


----------



## SireS (13. November 2010)

Was mir an Aion wirklich noch fehlt im Moment sind Szenarios/BGs, halt irgendwo ein Knöpfchen um mich unkompliziert zwischen der Levelei/Farmerei mal mit ein paar Gleichaltrigen kloppen zu können. Wenn ich an ein Grafikupdate denke, fürchte ich das ich mir dann einen neuen PC kaufen muss, naja, der muss wahrscheinlich für GW2 eh früher oder später angeschafft werden, mal sehn was kommt...

LG
Sires


----------



## Alyshra (15. November 2010)

SireS schrieb:


> Was mir an Aion wirklich noch fehlt im Moment sind Szenarios/BGs, halt irgendwo ein Knöpfchen um mich unkompliziert zwischen der Levelei/Farmerei mal mit ein paar Gleichaltrigen kloppen zu können. Wenn ich an ein Grafikupdate denke, fürchte ich das ich mir dann einen neuen PC kaufen muss, naja, der muss wahrscheinlich für GW2 eh früher oder später angeschafft werden, mal sehn was kommt...
> 
> LG
> Sires



Kriterium für das Update war, weniger Leistung für bessere Grafik


----------



## Nahemis (15. November 2010)

Das die Hardwareanforderungen exponential zu einer besseren Grafik steigen ist ein weit verbreitetes Gerücht und ist ein Irrglaube. Denn tatsächlich ist eine moderne Grafikengine besser in der Lage die Leistung zu steigern.


----------



## Anansie (15. November 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Das die Hardwareanforderungen exponential zu einer besseren Grafik steigen ist ein weit verbreitetes Gerücht und ist ein Irrglaube. Dann tatsächlich ist eine moderne Grafikengine besser in der Lage die Leistung zu steigern.



Woher beziehst du diese Aussage bzw. auf welchen Grundlage basiert diese?


----------



## Kizna (15. November 2010)

Das Grundprinziep von neuen Grafik-Engins ist mehr Leistung für weniger Resourcen. Nur in welchem Zusammenhang jetzt die "weniger" Resourcen stehen ist fraglich. Ich Groben kannst du dir einfach das Allerweltsbeispiel WoW anschauen. Trotz der Tatsache, dass es seit dem Release keine neue Grafikengine erhalten hat, wurde die Alte weiterentwickelt. Das Ergebnis ist eine bessere Grafik als zu Beginn, jedoch kostet sie auch mehr. Du wirst es mit einen fünf Jahre alten PC ohne nennenswerte Hardwareupgrades extrem schwer haben ein ruckelfreies Spielerlebnis zu genießen. Es mag sich jetzt über die Serverleistung Blizzards gestritten werden, Fakt ist jedoch bessere Grafik = mehr Leistung vom PC. Das können die Jungs von NCsoft genauso schön reden wie der angeblich nicht vorhandene Grindfaktor zu 1.5 Zeiten in Aion. Bleibt also artig Jungs und Mädels, damit dieses Jahr vll. eine neue Grafikkarte, RAM und sonstiges unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegt.


----------



## Virthu (15. November 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das Grundprinziep von neuen Grafik-Engins ist mehr Leistung für weniger Resourcen. Nur in welchem Zusammenhang jetzt die "weniger" Resourcen stehen ist fraglich. Ich Groben kannst du dir einfach das Allerweltsbeispiel WoW anschauen. Trotz der Tatsache, dass es seit dem Release keine neue Grafikengine erhalten hat, wurde die Alte weiterentwickelt. Das Ergebnis ist eine bessere Grafik als zu Beginn, jedoch kostet sie auch mehr. Du wirst es mit einen fünf Jahre alten PC ohne nennenswerte Hardwareupgrades extrem schwer haben ein ruckelfreies Spielerlebnis zu genießen. Es mag sich jetzt über die Serverleistung Blizzards gestritten werden, Fakt ist jedoch bessere Grafik = mehr Leistung vom PC. Das können die Jungs von NCsoft genauso schön reden wie der angeblich nicht vorhandene Grindfaktor zu 1.5 Zeiten in Aion. Bleibt also artig Jungs und Mädels, damit dieses Jahr vll. eine neue Grafikkarte, RAM und sonstiges unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegt.



bei wow liegts IMO vor allem an addons und neuen grafischen spielereien. wenn du die schatten mal ordentlich herunterdrehst, wetter abstellst, den pflanzenbewuchs ein wenig herunterregelst und einige ähnliche einstellungen etwas optimierst, wirds immer noch wunderbar laufen - nur auch dann so aussehen wie vor jahren zuvor. und das wäre ja irgendwie doof :-)


----------



## Kizna (15. November 2010)

Das ist das worauf ich anspiele. Klar, es ist kein Vergliech mit einer komplett neuen Engine und man weiß nie was auf einen zukommt, nur bin ich mit den Versprechungen mancher Hersteller extrem vorsichtig geworden. Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass etwas völlig neues und aufgemotztes ohne großartige Forderungen kommt. NCsoft mag mich gerne eines besseren belehren, doch bis dahin behalte ich die Pessimistenhaube auf.


----------



## Virthu (19. November 2010)

laut diesem artikel >>LINK<< von einer chinesischen spieleseite, war aion auf der diesjährigen g-star nichteinmal vertreten.

für die nächsten updates sollen laut der aussagen der entwickler aber housing, reiten und eine unterwassewelt geplant sein.

also nichts neues, es ist sogar etwas enttäuschend, dass immer noch kaum nennenswerte neuigkeiten über 2.5 existieren. obwohl der patch angeblich "bald" kommen soll. ich tippe bei uns auf 2. juni 2011.

ps.: btw, der o-ton der blade&soul entwickler: es ist ein fehler, spiele "westlich" machen zu wollen. hmm.


----------



## Kizna (19. November 2010)

2. Juni fällt ins Sommerloch. Es muss davor oder danach kommen. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass die Jungs von NCsoft Patch 2.0 ebenfalls wie eine Bombe einschlagen lassen haben. Die Inhalte von 2.0 wurden auch nur knapp ein bis zwei Monate getestet bevor sie in Korea live gingen. 

Meine Glaskugel berichtet mir vom März. Es ist immerhin noch ein 2.X Patch, also nicht ganz so groß wie 2.0 und ich denke kaum, dass die Entwickler die neu gewonnene Kunschaft ein Jahr warten lassen wollen.


----------



## Virthu (20. November 2010)

2. juni war anspielung an 1.9 :-) und ich denke sehr wohl, dass die uns so lange warten lassen würden. haben sie ja bereits einmal schon getan.

es sind meist 2-3 monate verzögerung zwischen korea und uns und wenn man sich durch den kopf gehen lässt, dass es überhaupt keine infos zu 2.5 rausgekommen sind, aion mit keine wort auf g-star erwähnt wurde, während der haufen kacke namens lineage 2 eine völlige überarbeitung spendiert bekommt, und dass bei denen irgendwann ab januar erstmal alles dicht wegen deren neujahr ist, dann sehe ich persönlich sehr schwarz für märz release.
eher wird der zusatzpatch zu 2.1 als ein riesen-ereignis gefeiert.


----------



## Kizna (20. November 2010)

Naja Virthu die Konkurenz schläft aber nicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie es bei NCsoft hausintern aussieht und wie dort der Informationsfluss zwischen den einzelnen Spielen und Entwicklern ist, nur vermute ich das Erscheinungsdatum von GW2 immer noch auf Ende 2011. Und ich glaube kaum, dass NCsoft fast gleichzeitig einen großen Patch für Aion und GW2 selber rausbringen wird. Hinzu kommt noch Tera und SW:TOR im Frühling. Bis März dürften die meisten den aktuellen Content zumindest gesehen haben. Das heist es wird Zeit für etwas neues.

Alles bloss Vermutungen, denn wirklich genau kann es keiner sagen, wahrscheinlich nichtmal die Entwickler selbst. Im Endeffekt eigentlich auch egal, denn mir als hoffen und bitten können wir leider auch nicht. Und sollten sie die Zeit für ein gescheites Housing brauchen, dann von mir aus ich kann warten.


----------



## Enrico300 (20. November 2010)

Also was mir bei den Aion Spieler auffällt ist, das immer alles schöngeredet wird.
Für mich hat Aion ein gutes Grundgerüst und Potenzial, aber so wird das nichts, nicht mit diesen Entwicklern und die Communikation zwischen Korea und Ncsoft West scheint irgendwie nichts recht zu funktionieren?!


----------



## Kizna (20. November 2010)

Das ist jetzt eben die Frage Enrico. Will NCsoft das Spiel überhaupt komplett umstellen? Ich meine der "Goldpatch" ist schon ein gigantischer Schritt Richtung Westen. Dennoch müssen die Entwickler immer den asiatischen Raum im Blickfeld behalten. Der ist um einiges stärker als der westliche und den zu verlieren wäre gleichzeitig der Todesstoß für Aion. Zu dem besitzen die Asiaten andere Bedürfnise und Gewohnheiten als wir Europär. Ich drücke es mal sanft aus, WoW hat einen Großteil der westlichen Community zu Weichspülern gemacht. Bestes Beispiel ist die laufende Beta. Dort war es ab einem gewissen Punkt plötzlich anspruchsvoll. 10 Mobs auf einmal weghauen ging nicht mehr und sofort ging das Heulen los. Aion-Spieler hingegen wissen, dass das Spiel kein Ponyhof ist.

Auserdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass NCsoft kein Geld für ihre Patches nimmt außer die monatlichen Gebühren. Natürlich ist dadurch auch das Entwicklerteam nicht so gigantisch groß wie zum Beispiel bei Guild Wars bzw. Arena Net. In Folge dessen wird langsam entwickelt und das nehme ich auch gerne in kauf. Wenn die Jungs ein Jahr brauchen, dann sollen sie es ruhig machen. Ich spiele den Content durch, twinke vll. etwas und widme mich dann anderen Spielen. Nur ob Aion dann wirklich eine Chance im nächsten Jahr besitzt, ist eine andere Frage. Denn 2010 war was neue MMO's angeht extrem schwach. Spontan fällt mir nur das pleite gegangene APB an. 2011 sieht es da mit Tera, GW2, SW:TOR und vll. Diablo 3 ganz anders aus.


----------



## Enrico300 (20. November 2010)

Ja in einigen Dingen stimme ich zu, aber du hast selbst geschrieben die Konkurrenz schläft nicht und entweder man möchte Erfolg haben und ist mit Leib und Seele dabei oder eben nicht.
Man hat eben teilweise das Gefühl, dass man hier im Westlichen Raum nur Geld machen will und sich nicht wirklich bemüht den Spielern etwas zu bieten, wollen sie wirklich richtig Erfolg haben sollten sie sich den Westlichen Gewohnheiten anpassen, meiner Meinung nach!
Den Spielern immer nur Häppchenweise alles zu Presentieren( erhöhung der dropraten, nur ein bsp.) ist nicht der Weg, ansonsten bleibt Aion nur ein Nischenspiel!
Das Grafikupdate, ist momentan nicht das was Aion brauch, sondern mehr Content, mehr stabilität der Server, besserer Support und vielleicht auch mal einen deutschen Podcast, wo Spieler erfahren woran die Entwickler arbeiten und wie es vorangeht.
Na ja ich sehen keine grosse Zufunft für dieses Spiel, dafür ist die Konkurrenz zu groß!


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Denn 2010 war was neue MMO's angeht extrem schwach. ... 2011 sieht es da mit Tera, GW2, SW:TOR und vll. Diablo 3 ganz anders aus.



Diablo 3 wird vermutlich erst 2012 released, GW2 ist noch ungewiss, aber falls doch noch 2011, dann erst gegen Jahresende. SW:TOR wird wohl 2011 rauskommen, aber da gibt es mittlerweile einige ernüchternde Berichte darüber ... ich wäre nicht erstaunt, wenn EA mit SW:TOR geradewegs auf ein zweites WAR hinsteuert, sprich: einen Flop. Bei Tera weiß ich nicht Bescheid, habe mich dafür noch nicht interessiert. Insgesamt erscheint 2011 aber leider auch nicht gerade übermäßig vielversprechend, was neue MMOs anbelangt.


----------



## Kizna (20. November 2010)

Trotzdem besser als 2010  

Mit ist da btw. noch Star Track Online eingefallen ... dazu muss allerdings auch nicht viel gesagt werden.

Und natürlich stimme ich dir zu Enrico. Nur ist der westliche Raum momentan nicht mehr als ein kleiner Happen, den sich NCsoft gerne dazu nimmt. Grafikupdate ist eine nette Sache ganz ohne Frage und viele werden sich darüber freuen, nur wirklich beschäftigen kann es keinen.


----------



## Enrico300 (20. November 2010)

Rift nicht zu vergessen!
Hallo? Es ist Bioware, Bioware gehört zu den Erfolgreichsten Spiele Firmen der Welt, die machen das schon!!^^


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2010)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Rift nicht zu vergessen!
> Hallo? Es ist Bioware, Bioware gehört zu den Erfolgreichsten Spiele Firmen der Welt, die machen das schon!!^^



nur hat Bioware - ist übrigens keine eigenständige Firma mehr, sondern wurde Ende 2007 von Electronic Arts (EA) gekauft - a) noch nie ein MMO gemacht, sie bewegen sich also mit SW:TOR auf Neuland, und b) gibt es, wie gesagt, bereits einige Berichte die nicht so gut klingen und c) sind die Erwartungen der Community schon wieder so hoch geschraubt, dass es für SW:TOR sehr schwer wird nicht zu enttäuschen. Also besser nicht zu viel erwarten, dann kann man auch nur positiv überrascht werden.


----------



## Nahemis (27. November 2010)

Huhu ich habe ein paar neue Gerüchte.

Das Grafikupdate kommt mit patch 2.5, aber man kann zwischen der alten Aion-Version und der Neuen wählen. Ideal für die Leute mit einem schwachen PC.

Unterwasserwelt kommt mit Städten und Festungen.

Reittiere kommen, die man selbst einfangen kann und sogar Handeln kann.

Housing soll kommen. Jeder kann sich ein Haus bauen, wenn er die nötigen Materialien zusammen hat oder man kann sich ein Haus ersteigern. Sogar eine vorab Besichtigung ist möglich.

Angeblich sind in 2.5 schon viele Dinge aus dem Visionstrailer enthalten.

In Zukunft ist eine weitere Rasse geplant.


Ich hoffe das wir im Dezember die 2.5 Patchnotes endlich erfahren.

mfg Nahemis


----------



## Virthu (27. November 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Huhu ich habe ein paar neue Gerüchte.
> 
> Das Grafikupdate kommt mit patch 2.5, aber man kann zwischen der alten Aion-Version und der Neuen wählen. Ideal für die Leute mit einem schwachen PC.
> 
> ...



quellen bitte.


----------



## Nahemis (27. November 2010)

Steht bei aion.duowan.com


----------



## Virthu (27. November 2010)

das wäre dann wohl der link dazu:
http://aion.duowan.com/1011/154782088996_2.html


"zeitplan für 2.5 noch nicht bekannt gegeben". damit ist es auch wieder irgendwie uninteressant imo. gut zu wissen, dass das alles irgenwann kommt, aber noch 1 jahr auf den nächsten patch zu warten habe ich nicht wirklich lust.
vor allem steht ja noch da, dass sie anscheinend immer noch am 2.1 feilen und sich danach erst dem 2.5 patch zuwidmen wollen.


----------



## Nahemis (27. November 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das es noch ein ganzes Jahr dauert bis zum Patch.


----------



## Geige (3. Dezember 2010)

Vergiss das aber mal ganz schnell wieder, Patch 2.0 war schon ca 4 Moante vor dem
endgültigem Realease offiziel angekündigt und der wäre in etwa nur halb so groß gewesen, wie
das was sie da im Feuer hätten.
Und dann soll das ganze auch noch dieses Jahr, also im Dezember kommen!?
Ich hab herzhaft gelacht 

So einen rießen Patch werden wir maximal gestückelt bekommen, ich würde sagen 1/3 der Features in den
nächsten 7-12 Monaten sind realistisch,...


----------



## spamkiller (3. Dezember 2010)

hat ja auch keiner gesagt das 2.5 im dezember kommen soll, im dezember soll erst mal 2.2 kommen mit neuen pets und vor allem craftbezogenen änderungen

hier die patch notes zu 2.2: http://www.aionsource.com/topic/122306- ... s-aion-22/

2.5 soll laut den aussagen einiger GM's noch diesen Dezember in Korea released werden wie man in diesem Forenbeitrag lesen kann:

http://forums.eu.aiononline.com/eu/showthread.php?t=18180

auf die europäischen server soll es wohl erst im 1. bzw 2. quartal 2011 kommen.


----------



## Virthu (3. Dezember 2010)

ich schätze mal, dass ncsoft mit 2.5 ein wenig auf das release von TERA im 1. quartal zielen wird. daher 2.5 irgendwann im märz in korea. und wir als die kunden 3. klasse bekommens wie üblich ein halbes jahr später.

von 2.5 war nämlich nichteinmal etwas auf g-star zu sehen, bisher kaum ein trailer veröffentlicht und die koreanischen foren sind absolut still in der hinsicht. aus meiner sicht spricht das noch für mehrere monate, die bis dahin vergehen werden.


----------



## Nahemis (30. Dezember 2010)

Huhu,

am 4. Januar wird es eine Pressekonferenz bei NCSoft geben, wo die Inhalte vom Patch 2.5 bekannt gegeben werden sollen. Der Patch wird wohl im Februar in Asien live gehen.
Wir dürfen gespannt sein.

Gruß,

Nahemis 



Quelle:  http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=zh-CN&u=http://aion.duowan.com/1012/157638819308.html&ei=7UYcTez6FqaH4gaOs7WGAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBsQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://aion.duowan.com/1012/157638819308.html%26hl%3Dde%26prmd%3Divns


----------



## Kizna (5. Januar 2011)

5. Januar und noch keine neuen Posts zum Patch 2.5? Leute, ich bin enttäuscht  

Dann werfe ich einfach mal den ersten Stein. Patch 2.5 wird noch im ersten Quartal 2011 in Asien erscheinen. Wann er zu uns kommt, ist noch nicht bekannt. Mit dem neuen Patch erscheint auch das Grafik-Update. Allerdings brauchen sich Spieler mit einem schlechteren PC keine Sorgen machen. Die alte Grafik wird auch weiterhin auf einem anderen Client spielbar sein. Zudem wird an einer 64 Bit Version gearbeitet. Das sind soweit die im deutschen Forum offiziell bestätigten Meldungen. 

Kommen wir also zum Spekulatius. Laut Aion-Duwan wird mit 2.5 auch das Housing und die ersten Mounts erscheinen. Zudem soll der Grundabyss eine mehr oder weniger starke Überarbeitung erhalten. Mal schauen was genau bis Ende Maerz realisierbar ist.

Ahja was auch noch angesprochen wurde, aber auf jeden Fall mit einem späteren Patch erscheinen wird, ist eine neue Rasse. Ob die jetzt allerdings KI gesteuert ist, ein neutraler Verbuendeter wie die Shugos oder dann doch vom Spieler gesteuert werden kann, ist noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Greyn (6. Januar 2011)

TADA.... die Pressekonferenz war da!



> - Grafik
> http://translate.googleusercontent.c...DG7pwWXtHc7K1g
> 
> - Neue Flügel(sehen derbst Epic aus)
> ...



Edit: Englische Patchnotes http://powerwiki.uk.aiononline.com/aion/Korean+PTS%3A+Initial+2.5+Patch+Notes


----------



## Geige (9. Januar 2011)

Die oberen Links funktionieren alle nicht. Also von neuer Grafik habe ich da ja noch nichts gesehen,...


----------



## Enricoo (10. Januar 2011)

ahm ja die links gehen wirklich nicht, kannst du sie vl noch mal posten bitte ?


----------



## Nahemis (11. Januar 2011)

Geige schrieb:


> Die oberen Links funktionieren alle nicht. Also von neuer Grafik habe ich da ja noch nichts gesehen,...




Huhu,

ungefair so wird es mit der neuen Grafik aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enricoo (12. Januar 2011)

löschen pls


----------



## Enricoo (12. Januar 2011)

hab hier ein netten link gefunden.. super quali --->

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n_EvfyCy7A


----------



## Saitre (21. Februar 2011)

Enricoo schrieb:


> hab hier ein netten link gefunden.. super quali --->
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-n_EvfyCy7A



Auf das Update freue ich mich schon, schicke neue Grafik Optionen und coole neue Gildengewänder.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (21. Februar 2011)

Ich freue mich auch tierisch. Egal was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe, Aion ist einfach NR.1 momentan.


----------



## Cerom (6. Mai 2011)

Es wird wirklich Zeit das 2.5 endlich kommt. Schon jetzt hat sich extrem viel in Aion verbessert im Gegensatz zur Anfangszeit. Die größten Kritikpunkte von Aion sind beseitigt. Goldseller und Bots sind schon lange Geschichte in Aion. Leveln geht mittlerweile schon viel zu schnell. Man kann ja mittlerweile innerhalb weniger Wochen schon auf 55 sein Die Anzahl an Questen ist so hoch das man gar nicht mehr alle machen kann. Lediglich der Support ist nicht das was man sich vorstellt. 2.5 verbessert weiter konsequent. Ich hätte mir gewünscht das vieles was heute so in Aion ist schon zu Anfang gewesen wäre. Dann hätte Aion sich nicht diesen miesen Ruf erworben der ihm immer noch anhängt obwohl ich kein aktuelles MMO kenne da annähernd so gut ist. Für mich ist Aion die erste Wahl.


----------

